# Advice on buying king-sized bed/futon? Online sources? Pretty please help!



## Softheart (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi! My dd is 18 months old, and my husband has decided he wants to move back into the family bed after sleeping by himself in the guess room for 15 months!

Hurray!

It feels like a beautiful committment to my dd and I...I want to honor his wonderful decision (and make sleeping together more feasible--we're tossers and kickers!) with a wonderful king sized bed or futon. Any adive from experiened co-sleepers on where/what to buy (used ok) ?

Anyone know of where to get bargains (these sucker are pricey!). I would love something with shelving/storage drawers beneath and/or set into the headbaord, and then assafe as possible for dd (Although I'm not too worried about her rolling out--she stays latched on lol!).

Thanks mamas--I have checked ebay but was wondering about other options.


----------



## kimbalicious (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi,

My Mom was kind enough to purchase a kingsize bed for us at Sam's Club (Mom has a big heart) and it was pretty reasonable -- about $500. Of course, this was just the mattress and box springs -- maybe you could start with those and then purchase frame and storage pieces later?! Good luck and once you get that King you will never understand how you slept on anything smaller (I still don't know how the three of us fit on our queen for so long) -- of course ds still finds a way to take up 2/3 of the bed :LOL

Kimba


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Well, I think it entirely depends on where you live.

When we were in Boston, we got a king size futon for about $300; it had spring coils in it. We thought that was a good deal.

I would look in the phone book first. Many cities have discount mattress places. Sleep Country USA or Sleep Country Canada tend to have great deals on mattresses (they are on the West Coast mostly).

I would never buy a used mattress unless I knew the people who owned it. That's just my thing; I have this thing about bugs and often when mattresses aren't stored properly they can get insects in them. I think there are even laws about reselling mattresses for stores (several places told us this when we asked about returns).

Sorry can't be more help. It really depends on what stores you have around you. I can tell you that a king size bed is wonderful for family bedding!


----------

